# Auflösung feststellen und Einheit unternehmen



## Ingolo (6. Februar 2007)

Hi,

also,
Ich würd gern wissen, WIE es funktioniert und WELCHE Methode besser ist.

Hab ne Internetseite im Netz. Über die läuft ein FlashMovie Fullscreen.
Viele meiner User die meine Seite besuchen haben 1024x768 manche aber 1280x1024 und wenige 800x600.
Ich hab die Homepage auf meinem System mit 1280x1024 erstellt, da auch mein Bildschirm so eingestellt is, also die Grafikkarte mein ich. xD
Für die leute mit 800x600 is es zu groß und für dei anderen auch bis auf die anderen 1280x1024 User.
Wie lässt sich das Problem beheben?
Hab gehört das es mit Javascript geht! Aber da ich den code verstecken will möchte ich PHP verwenden! Auch möglich?
Wenn ja würd ich gern wissen wie. Wenn nein bitte Thread in die Javascript-Kategorie verschieben.

Danke

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Flex (6. Februar 2007)

Nein, mit PHP wirst du da nichts erreichen können und auch das JavaScript zu verstecken wäre auch eher schwierig.

Ich würde vielleicht eher 3 Links anbieten, wo jeder für sich entscheiden will, welche Größe das PopUp hat...
Was dann auch funktionieren würde, wenn der User JavaScript deaktiviert hat.

Ich persönlich würde eine Seite, die mir den ganzen Bildschirm mit einem FlashPopUp zukleistert sofort schließen und nicht wieder besuchen.


----------



## Gumbo (6. Februar 2007)

Sich so auf die Bildschirmauflösung zu fixieren, ist falsch. Denn die Bildschirmauflösung sagt nichts über die Fenstergröße aus, welche wiederum nichts über die tatsächliche Größe des Darstellungsbereichs aussagt. Daneben gibt es auch noch Bildschirme mit einem 16:10-Verhältnis statt des klassischen 4:3-Verhältnisses.
Die Bildschirmauflösung gehört also eher zu den unzuverlässligsten Werten, die ein Webbrowser von sich preisgeben kann.


----------



## Ingolo (6. Februar 2007)

Wie kann ich das Problem am besten lösen.

Ich möchte schon erreichen das jeder User zufrieden ist!

Gruß
Herzlichen Dank


----------



## Gumbo (6. Februar 2007)

Ingolo hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte schon erreichen das jeder User zufrieden ist!


Dann lass ihn die Auflösung selbst wählen.


----------



## Ingolo (6. Februar 2007)

Wie muss ich das in Flash lösen?

Unterschiedliche Flashfilme erstellen?

Gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Februar 2007)

Ich bin jetzt nicht sicher, ob es um die dargestellte Grösse des Filmes selbst, oder um die Grösse des Fensters, in dem er läuft geht.

Wenn es das Erste ist: was hindert dich daran, den Film auf die gesamte Fenstergrösse zu strecken, ...egal wie gross dies ist?


----------



## Ingolo (7. Februar 2007)

Nichts hindert mich. Aber wenn ein User mit ner Bildschirmauflösung von 800x600 ankommt und sich das anschaun will. Dann muss er ewig scrollen!


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Februar 2007)

Warum muss er dann scrollen 

Flash ist frei skalierbar, wenn ich mich nicht täusche...es kann sich somit jeder Fenstergrösse anpassen....ohne Scrollbars.


----------



## Ingolo (7. Februar 2007)

Nicht ganz!

Wenn ich die object-tag einstellungen für width and heigth für den 1280x1024 einstelle, dann muss der User mit seinen 800x600 pixeln scrollen!

Gruß


----------



## Gumbo (7. Februar 2007)

Ich sagte ja bereits, dass du den Benutzer die Auflösung des Videos wählen lassen solltest. Du kannst dich zwar erst mal an die vom Webbrowser gesendeten Informationen orientieren, aber solltest am Ende dem Benutzer die Zügel in die Hand drücken.


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Februar 2007)

Ingolo hat gesagt.:


> Nicht ganz!
> 
> Wenn ich die object-tag einstellungen für width and heigth für den 1280x1024 einstelle, dann muss der User mit seinen 800x600 pixeln scrollen!
> 
> Gruß



Das meine ich ja, anstatt da fixe Werte einzugeben, verwende *100%*...da wird der Film aufs gesamte Browserfenster gestreckt.


----------



## Ingolo (5. März 2007)

Hmmm.
Bei mir kann ich am Rand immer noch einen rechtsklick machen und schon hab ich einen einblick in den HTML Code. Gut, das ist auch anders möglich. Aber ich möchte halt, dass der Rand auch bedeckt ist von Flash und das ist mit der 100% methode nicht möglich!

Gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. März 2007)

Warum soll das nicht möglich sein.... den Rand des Dokumentes kannst du per CSS auf 0 stellen!?


----------

